# Making incense with cannabis



## steve_reeves

Noting how marvelous cannabis can often smell, I wondered if I could use  my stash to make my own incense. I began looking at how incense is  made. Most incense recipes out these that I saw required one of 3  special ingredients: gum tragacanth- the dried sap of a Middle Eastern  legume, makko powder- the bark of an Asian tree or gum arabic, these  help bind the incense together and keep it burning. Other than that, the  rest seemed pretty simple. Adding water to the sandalwood and cassisa  powder and making a dough similar in texture to play dough, forming it  into a cone or coil, and letting it dry. Making stick incense involved  dipping thin bamboo strips into the same batter with more water added to  it, letting it dry and dipping it in again repeatedly.

ehow has several free articles about this: http://www.ehow.com/how_6216028_make-incense-coil-cone.html
http://www.ehow.com/how_8127844_can-make-incense.html

Also this book was good: making your own incense 
by tina sama and maryanne schwartz 

This site carries some of the special ingredients: 
http://www.incensewarehouse.com/Makko-Powder_p_2102.html


----------



## skullcandy

I bet you could but if you like the smell why don't you just light one up before you confuss everyone even yourself


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

I use Mosquito coils and paint them with Jasmine insence oil or lavender insence oil, It hides the smell of my grow nicely in the Greenhouse !

I dont think i would use marijuana scented oil.
Might raise a few eyebrows and my visitor ratings at midnight would certainly improve.

Just sayin. Good luck .


----------

